# Is it possible to silicone Polycarbonate (lexan) to glass?



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Im converting my tank into a vert and Im doing the euro style vent at the bottom. Im going to use Polycarbonate instead of glass because I have to drill holes in it for the drainage and other plumbing (i dont wanna bother drilling glass, it's too much hassle).

So is it fine to just silicone Polycarbonate to glass? will it come off/leak?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

in my experience silicon will stick to almost anything. i have a 2yo tank with a Polycarbonate bulkhead that hasn't moved or change since i set it up.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been told that the problem with Lexan is that is will warp when exposed to water or even humidity. I did some research on it when I was thinking about constructing a lid with ventilation and air circulation incorporated into it. I passed on using it partly because of the cost of the product and then the unknown factor of warping.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

sounddrive said:


> in my experience silicon will stick to almost anything. i have a 2yo tank with a Polycarbonate bulkhead that hasn't moved or change since i set it up.


cool, i just wanted to make sure. 

Hopefully it wont warp though, since the whole front of my tank will be all Lexan.

What's good for glueing Lexan to plastic though? because I need to glue the ventilation on the top front of the tank to the black plastic trim of the tank. Will silicone work as well?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

silicone will work just fine but keep in mind its a sealant not a glue, but works very good as a glue as long as you allow adequate dry time 48hrs is best. and as long as you get 1/4 inch or thicker warping shouldn't be to bad. with lexan thicker is better.


----------

